# Moose Power Module



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

Is anyone using the moose power module? Any noticeable gain? Does it do the same thing as the Dynetch? Just wondering if anyone has any experience with it?


----------



## bear (Apr 20, 2009)

i love mine more low end


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

The moose module does away with the factory timing retard below 5 mph. The dynatech cdi advances throughout the whole rpm range as well as doing away with the reverse override, and limp mode. 

85 dollars compared to 179.00


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

it makes a big difference under 10 mph


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

I have the moose and have never had a problem with it, does what it says it does.
but for the best bang for the buck i feel buying a good used dynatec would be the best way to go!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

I believe Mosse also makes a CDI don't they?

Edit. OK i found it. The moose CDI is made by dynateck. Just has a Moose sticker on it.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Works as advertised.


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I know i used my buddies moose module on my 07 750 and i could not tell any difference. on his 07 650i you can tell a huge difference.


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yea i got the 07 650i ima try it out and see how it does


----------



## ApexerER (Jul 7, 2009)

I wound up going with the dynatech, I am glad I did, worth every penny of the $174 shipped. Just that mod that took 2 seconds to install made the quad feel like a whole new animal.


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

it does work but I would wait and try to find a used one like I did. I think I gave like 30 bucks for it or something.....


----------



## bf420 (Apr 11, 2010)

i got a used moose mod with no instructions. i know theres the three plugs that go on the cdi but where does the fourth one go?


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

dont mean too jack the thread but is the programmable version worth the extra scratch?


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

bf420 said:


> i got a used moose mod with no instructions. i know theres the three plugs that go on the cdi but where does the fourth one go?


Only 2 of the plugs from the module go to the CDI, and the other 2 plug into the connectors that you disconnected from the CDI... the 3rd plug on CDI remains plugged in... and all the plugs are different so if it doesn't fit, then it's not the right one...


----------



## smittymv (Apr 24, 2010)

got a moose module on my 05 750 huge jump off idle great product for the price


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

good luck on finding a map for your bike I am still having issues with finding one that runs smooth over 20mph it starts to run lean. Im sure if I had it tuned then it would be fine but you have to pay more money to have it tuned and I think that is a rip off


----------



## bf420 (Apr 11, 2010)

ok cool i havent got it in my hands my buddy picked it up for me so i will try it on friday when i get it. i am pumped to see the power i gain off the line hopefully it will stand up even easier than it does already


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

I was looking through my storage box the other day and found the Moose power module that i got with my Brute. It does seam to make a difference, uses more gas too.


----------



## backwoodsboy70 (Oct 26, 2010)

i have the moose module and love it ! deff made a big diff on low end power:saevilw:


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Moose module paired with a 6* key :bigok:


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Well worth the change if you go bigger tires. Have submerged a lot with no issues...


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I went with the Dyno Jet kit in mine came with asorted Jets and the Programer for $130 new off E-bay put it all on with 28" backs and HMF pipe and have a lot more power


----------



## Babybrute86 (Nov 16, 2010)

When I put the 30" tires on my 650 and they killed it on low end. Then put the moose module on it and gained that power back for sure.


----------



## SCSwampBogger (Feb 15, 2013)

*Dynatek CDI*

Where have you guys been finding the Dynatek CDI? I have been looking for it to order for my 2008 Brute Force 750, but I have only been able to find it for the carbureted Brute Force 750. I have found the Moose Power Module.


----------

